# 3 cups of tea daily 'can cut heart attack, diabetes risk'



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2011)

Tea has so many health benefits. Now, add two more to the long list -- drinking three cups of the beverage daily can cut your risk of getting a heart attack as well as diabetes, says a new study.

Regular consumption of tea is claimed to prevent artery-blocking blood clots, control blood pressure and stop arteries from dangerously constricting blood flow.

http://www.indianexpress.com/news/3-cups-of-tea-daily-can-cut-heart-attack-diabetes-risk/894193/


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 31, 2011)

Serveys !!     I drink tea for England !  never say no when working in peoples houses


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 31, 2011)

Is the Indian tea industry in need of a boost perhaps ? 

Must stop being cynical.

Rob


----------



## Steff (Dec 31, 2011)

Ill add that to the aspirin the glass of red wine also lol
Cant stand the stuff


----------



## FM001 (Dec 31, 2011)

The antioxidant content of tea does combat the free radical in the body which is why it's promoted as a healthy drink, on average I'll drink 4 cups a day.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2011)

I have between 6 and 8 mugs of tea a day  I was reading recently about how, originally, there was no tea in India. It was introduced by the British who could previously only get it from China, but China wasn't interested in trade, it would only accept gold or silver as payment. The British tried to get the Chinese addicted to opium in order to force them into other trades i.e. British goods rather than precious metals - known as the Opium Wars. We may have had the biggest empire in the world in the 19th C, but we achieved it with some inexcusable methods


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 31, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I have between 6 and 8 mugs of tea a day  I was reading recently about how, originally, there was no tea in India. It was introduced by the British who could previously only get it from China, but China wasn't interested in trade, it would only accept gold or silver as payment. The British tried to get the Chinese addicted to opium in order to force them into other trades i.e. British goods rather than precious metals - known as the Opium Wars. We may have had the biggest empire in the world in the 19th C, but we achieved it with some inexcusable methods



Oops like you i drink about 8-10 cups a day , have changed to decaf tho would that still have the same good properties tho


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> Oops like you i drink about 8-10 cups a day , have changed to decaf tho would that still have the same good properties tho



Yes, I don't think the caffeine is the part that does you good


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 31, 2011)

Served my appreniceship with a 63yr old ! And his idea of heavon was a tea urn strapped to his back. The older i get the more i am turning like him !!


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 31, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> Served my appreniceship with a 63yr old ! And his idea of heavon was a tea urn strapped to his back. The older i get the more i am turning like him !!



Hmmm thats a good idea a tea urn , hadnt thought about that before tea on tap


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> Hmmm thats a good idea a tea urn , hadnt thought about that before tea on tap



It was great when I was in Russia - each floor of the hotel had a big samovar dispensing tea whenever you wanted it!


----------



## slipper (Dec 31, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> Served my appreniceship with a 63yr old ! And his idea of heavon was a tea urn strapped to his back. The older i get the more i am turning like him !!



I'm 67 now, but that was so like me. 

Still is, but have to go to the loo more frequently now.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 31, 2011)

My dad had an aunt who he always swore died of tannin poisoning - apparently she kept a teapot on the hob all day, which she just topped up with water as the time wore on.  His dad brought him and my auntie up to always refuse refreshment at her house!


----------



## Vicsetter (Dec 31, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> Oops like you i drink about 8-10 cups a day , have changed to decaf tho would that still have the same good properties tho



Have you looked up how they extract caffeine - nasty process.  and I object to paying extra to have the caffeine extracted and then you pay to have it put back into paracetemol and the like.


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 1, 2012)

Vicsetter said:


> Have you looked up how they extract caffeine - nasty process.  and I object to paying extra to have the caffeine extracted and then you pay to have it put back into paracetemol and the like.



Dont get me wrong i was quite happy drinking the normal tea , it was hos who advised me to drink decaf .


----------



## FM001 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jennywren said:


> Oops like you i drink about 8-10 cups a day , have changed to decaf tho would that still have the same good properties tho




As it's only the caffeine they are removing I'd imagine the antioxidants goodness would remain untouched.





Vicsetter said:


> Have you looked up how they extract caffeine - nasty process.  and I object to paying extra to have the caffeine extracted and then you pay to have it put back into paracetemol and the like.




What do they do in this nasty process?


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 1, 2012)

I think its TEA & more Tea today !!


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 1, 2012)

toby said:


> As it's only the caffeine they are removing I'd imagine the antioxidants goodness would remain untouched.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably not that bad with tea but see here:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decaffeination


----------



## KateR (Jan 1, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> Served my appreniceship with a 63yr old ! And his idea of heavon was a tea urn strapped to his back. The older i get the more i am turning like him !!



Reminds me of the elderly trio in the wonga.com advert with the tea mugs on their heads.


----------

